# pigsa



## MarcB

My dictionary says it is boil or tumor. In the context I heard it I though it was hemorrhoids is that possible. as in an operation to have it removed.
salamat


----------



## Lancel0t

It is simply a boil; or an infected pimple hehehehehe.. You don't need an operation to remove it, you could use some ointments and medicinal plants so that it will heal faster


----------



## MarcB

salamat po


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hi Marc B, Lancelot is right. Pigsa is boil or a carbuncle.  It is an infection caused by the organism known as Staphylococcus. What is bothersome is the pain and discomfort. Some even have fever.  The best way to cure it if recurrent and accompanied by fever is with use of antibiotics.  Although another way of "ripening" it to cause rupture is applying warm compress.


----------

